# SCI Cape Buffalo measuring procedure



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm looking for the procedure to accurately measure Cape Buffalo boss's.
The tip-to-tip measurement is easy but the boss measurement is not clear. Can I run the tape around the boss or do you just measure in a straight line?


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

I tried to research it for you but couldn't find a clear answer. 
Got pics of your latest buff?


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

/Users/kenbufalini/Desktop/CapeBuffalo.jpg


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

I got the SCI scoring procedure from someone on www.bowsite.com.

Appears my buff will around 108ish.


----------



## Bntarrw (Sep 3, 2008)

Impressive well done!!


----------

